# Grooming Basket / Organizers?



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Do you all have suggestions for your favorite baskets or organizers that are useful to keep brushes, combs, bows, bands, scissors, sprays, eye rinse, etc. in? If you could take a picture or provide a link where I could buy your favorite organizers, it would be greatly appreciated! I'm sure I don't even have half the stuff that some of your have, but all of these grooming supplies are taking over my apartment. Thank you!!


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

I keep all of Bisou's grooming supplies in this black Chinese style cabinet (when in Rome!). 
It has 2 shelves inside and then the drawer on the top...and it's filled with only with her things. It's approximately 2.5 feet high and 1.5 foot wide.

Honestly, if I didn't have this, I don't know where I'd keep all her stuff (which I think is plenty but surely doesn't compare to a lot of other poster's collection of products here)- so this cabinet works great for me.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 16 2010, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886394


> I keep all of Bisou's grooming supplies in this black Chinese style cabinet (when in Rome!).
> It has 2 shelves inside and then the drawer on the top...and it's filled with only with her things. It's approximately 2.5 feet high and 1.5 foot wide.
> 
> Honestly, if I didn't have this, I don't know where I'd keep all her stuff (which I think is plenty but surely doesn't compare to a lot of other poster's collection of products here)- so this cabinet works great for me.[/B]


Andrea, that is a great idea...I should dedicate a cabinet to the doggies. I love yours!!

Does anyone have these grooming carts?
http://www.petedge.com/product/Grooming/Gr...c/864/51345.uts

I would prefer a carrying case as we travel so much, but the cart above really seems to hold alot...?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I bought a couple of organizers at Michaels (craft store). One is like a vinyl basket with several compartments - in it I keep brushes, combs, scissors and top knot bands - it's very portable with a handle and I take it anywhere in the house. And I also have a rolling suit case from Michaels made for crafts, there is plenty of room inside with dividers and lots of velcro'd on plastic cases. That's where I keep the grooming sprays, gels, hairsprays, water bottles. top knot papers, bows and pillow, blow dryer, flat iron... - there are separate compartments too, in one I keep two bowls and can dog food (for while traveling). I like that it's on wheels, use it at home and on the road...no packing!! 

Don't have time right now but if you'd like I'll take pictures tonight for you.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 16 2010, 08:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886409


> I bought a couple of organizers at Michaels (craft store). One is like a vinyl basket with several compartments - in it I keep brushes, combs, scissors and top knot bands - it's very portable with a handle and I take it anywhere in the house. And I also have a rolling suit case from Michaels made for crafts, there is plenty of room inside with dividers and lots of velcro'd on plastic cases. That's where I keep the grooming sprays, gels, hairsprays, water bottles. top knot papers, bows and pillow, blow dryer, flat iron... - there are separate compartments too, in one I keep two bowls and can dog food (for while traveling). I like that it's on wheels, use it at home and on the road...no packing!!
> 
> Don't have time right now but if you'd like I'll take pictures tonight for you.[/B]


Pat, those sound perfect!! If you have some time, I would love a picture of those....They sound like just what I need. Thank you!!!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 16 2010, 07:19 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886404


> QUOTE (shanghaimomma @ Feb 16 2010, 07:32 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886394





> I keep all of Bisou's grooming supplies in this black Chinese style cabinet (when in Rome!).
> It has 2 shelves inside and then the drawer on the top...and it's filled with only with her things. It's approximately 2.5 feet high and 1.5 foot wide.
> 
> Honestly, if I didn't have this, I don't know where I'd keep all her stuff (which I think is plenty but surely doesn't compare to a lot of other poster's collection of products here)- so this cabinet works great for me.[/B]


Andrea, that is a great idea...I should dedicate a cabinet to the doggies. I love yours!!

Does anyone have these grooming carts?
http://www.petedge.com/product/Grooming/Gr...c/864/51345.uts

I would prefer a carrying case as we travel so much, but the cart above really seems to hold alot...?
[/B][/QUOTE]

I do have one of these grooming carts but find myself not using it too much. It doesn't fit a lot of the 'big' stuff so it's mostly wasting space, LOL. Or at least mine is, since the side shelves have fallen off (got a 'human' one, not this dog one)

Here is a similar rolling tote like pat has
http://www.petedge.com/product/Top-Perform...Totes/46292.uts

I use it for shows (hotels) but I don't use it day to do because I lose a lot of stuff inside of it. I have a cupboard that I keep most of my stuff but i will admit to having stuff all over the house, LOL. If you find something that works well, let me know!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't have one yet until I move, but I am thinking of getting a really nice baby changing table. I used to have one when I had cats and it worked really well. You can groom on a pad on top and easily get things from drawer or shelves. Have to make sure there is somewhere to attach a grooming arm though. Makes a nice one stop station.


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I also bought a baby changing table after I saw it mentioned by someone else on SM. I got it at the flea market for about $30 and it works really, really well - love the shelves - and they aren't as squirmy as they were on the small grooming table. 

I keep all the combs and brushes and scissors, etc., in a canvas flat-bottomed tote - it has handles and multiple sections and pockets so you can stand everything straight up. I got it at Michael's, but can't find a picture of it anywhere. I have all of their hair products in a cabinet in my closet and one in the bathroom. I think you would really like the tote - very portable even just around the house.

I found a picture on line of the tote:

[attachment=61932:51egFYwY...0_AA280_.jpg]

Linda


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I also have a baby changing table to brush and groom my girls on and love it.

I also have a rolling toolbox that I found at Sears and it has a arm that lifts up and wheels and you can roll around to where you need it. It also has drawers and a deep bin and smaller compartments for bows, combs, etc. It really works better for me. I found it while looking for a gift for my son and bought it for me. Those toolboxes work for me for dog supplies, sewing supplies and painting supplies. They are also very sturdy as they are made for heavy tools.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 16 2010, 01:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886565


> I also bought a baby changing table after I saw it mentioned by someone else on SM. I got it at the flea market for about $30 and it works really, really well - love the shelves - and they aren't as squirmy as they were on the small grooming table.
> 
> I keep all the combs and brushes and scissors, etc., in a canvas flat-bottomed tote - it has handles and multiple sections and pockets so you can stand everything straight up. I got it at Michael's, but can't find a picture of it anywhere. I have all of their hair products in a cabinet in my closet and one in the bathroom. I think you would really like the tote - very portable even just around the house.
> 
> ...


such a cute tote! i have one in red, they're very handy for grabbing and sitting wherever to groom...


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Women of such organization!! The brush stays on my sofa and the comb on my coffee table. No wonder I lose combs so often. :biggrin: I'm in Florida, and my clippers are in Texas. See, I'm very organized. :chili: :chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (Coco @ Feb 16 2010, 09:59 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886738


> Women of such organization!! The brush stays on my sofa and the comb on my coffee table. No wonder I lose combs so often. :biggrin: I'm in Florida, and my clippers are in Texas. See, I'm very organized. :chili: :chili:[/B]


 :embarrassed: That makes two of us. :w00t: Guilty as charged! I really should get something but suddenly realized one of the dressers in my son's room was a very expensive changing table dresser that converted to a dresser and shelves. :chili: Thank you ladies for the suggestion. Sophia, I also think that the container store might have some really good organizers for all the grooming apparatus. Take a look on line. i throw all Tyler's stuff into a duffle on our trips to VT.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Hobby Lobby and Michael's both have great organizational shelves, cases, boxes and carts. Me, I use 
baskets. I love them and store them on the lowest shelf of a bookcase.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks so much, everyone! These are some great suggestions! 

I'm a gonna get me some organization in 2011!!!! At the very least, it will make room for me to buy more grooming supplies. :happy dance:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 16 2010, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886565


> I also bought a baby changing table after I saw it mentioned by someone else on SM. I got it at the flea market for about $30 and it works really, really well - love the shelves - and they aren't as squirmy as they were on the small grooming table.
> 
> I keep all the combs and brushes and scissors, etc., in a canvas flat-bottomed tote - it has handles and multiple sections and pockets so you can stand everything straight up. I got it at Michael's, but can't find a picture of it anywhere. I have all of their hair products in a cabinet in my closet and one in the bathroom. I think you would really like the tote - very portable even just around the house.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Linda! May I ask where you purchased this tote? Thank you!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Sophia, I purchased it at Michael's. I would think any craft store would have something similar. If I ever run across them again, I'm going to get the larger one.

Linda


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 16 2010, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886565


> [attachment=61932:51egFYwY...0_AA280_.jpg]
> 
> Linda[/B]



Hey! i like this one that Linda has!....maybe even better than mine! Mine may be smaller (or maybe this picture makes this one look bigger). I like mine because it holds everything available right at your fingertips, easy to get what you want in an instant.

:brownbag: I didn't take pictures last night......I'm so sorry, when I logged on last night I was trying to see Jaimie's wedding....which I couldn't!!!! :smilie_tischkante: 

So, you're going to get organized in 2011? ummmmm, Sophia, why don't you just go to a craft store and get organized now? :biggrin:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 17 2010, 09:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886840


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 16 2010, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886565





> [attachment=61932:51egFYwY...0_AA280_.jpg]
> 
> Linda[/B]



Hey! i like this one that Linda has!....maybe even better than mine! Mine may be smaller (or maybe this picture makes this one look bigger). I like mine because it holds everything available right at your fingertips, easy to get what you want in an instant.

:brownbag: I didn't take pictures last night......I'm so sorry, when I logged on last night I was trying to see Jaimie's wedding....which I couldn't!!!! :smilie_tischkante: 

So, you're going to get organized in 2011? ummmmm, Sophia, why don't you just go to a craft store and get organized now? :biggrin:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh hahahahaha!!! Oops!!!! We're still in 2010!! Sorry, it's fashion time here. I'm always a few seasons ahead.... :innocent: 

Or is it because I'm procrastinating about getting organized? :brownbag:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

QUOTE (princessre @ Feb 17 2010, 08:08 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886826


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 16 2010, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886565





> I also bought a baby changing table after I saw it mentioned by someone else on SM. I got it at the flea market for about $30 and it works really, really well - love the shelves - and they aren't as squirmy as they were on the small grooming table.
> 
> I keep all the combs and brushes and scissors, etc., in a canvas flat-bottomed tote - it has handles and multiple sections and pockets so you can stand everything straight up. I got it at Michael's, but can't find a picture of it anywhere. I have all of their hair products in a cabinet in my closet and one in the bathroom. I think you would really like the tote - very portable even just around the house.
> 
> ...


Thank you, Linda! May I ask where you purchased this tote? Thank you!!
[/B][/QUOTE]

That tote is in my Joann's flyer today for 40% off.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Here you are...this is the organizer I use for everyday combs/brushes, etc.
[attachment=61958:IMG_0008.JPG]

and the other side of it.
[attachment=61959:IMG_0009.JPG]

And this is Ava's suitcase - lots of compartments to put things
it's on wheels - good for traveling.
[attachment=61960:IMG_0011.JPG]
[attachment=61961:IMG_0012.JPG]
[attachment=61962:IMG_0013.JPG]

I got both at Michaels Craft store.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Sophia - Don't know if you know but Michael's just opened during December up on Columbus Avenue and 100th Street and the NYTimes has flyers with 20-40% off every Sunday.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> I just use one of my kid's Easter baskets, lol. And I have a drawer in the bathroom full of stuff too.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 17 2010, 01:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887028


> Here you are...this is the organizer I use for everyday combs/brushes, etc.
> [attachment=61958:IMG_0008.JPG]
> 
> and the other side of it.
> ...


Oh i like that wheeled tote! It seems more 'user friendly' than the one i have from Petedge. It's too deep and I manage to lose stuff too much!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (Snowbody @ Feb 17 2010, 02:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887032


> Sophia - Don't know if you know but Michael's just opened during December up on Columbus Avenue and 100th Street and the NYTimes has flyers with 20-40% off every Sunday.[/B]


Ooooh, awesome!! I didn't know about the coupons. You are so up on everything!! Thanks, Sue!!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 17 2010, 02:14 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=887028


> Here you are...this is the organizer I use for everyday combs/brushes, etc.
> 
> and the other side of it.
> 
> ...


Pat, thanks soooooo much for posting the pictures!! That stuff is exactly what I'm looking for. So now I have to go get organized!! Before 2011!! I need the suitcase too!!


----------



## Libra (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 16 2010, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886565


> I also bought a baby changing table after I saw it mentioned by someone else on SM. I got it at the flea market for about $30 and it works really, really well - love the shelves - and they aren't as squirmy as they were on the small grooming table.
> 
> I keep all the combs and brushes and scissors, etc., in a canvas flat-bottomed tote - it has handles and multiple sections and pockets so you can stand everything straight up. I got it at Michael's, but can't find a picture of it anywhere. I have all of their hair products in a cabinet in my closet and one in the bathroom. I think you would really like the tote - very portable even just around the house.
> 
> ...


Hi Sophie

Does Micheal have a online (web address) that on can purchase thru, coz I'm not local. 

Many thanks


----------



## Libra (Jul 6, 2009)

QUOTE (Libra @ Feb 20 2010, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888072


> QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 16 2010, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886565





> I also bought a baby changing table after I saw it mentioned by someone else on SM. I got it at the flea market for about $30 and it works really, really well - love the shelves - and they aren't as squirmy as they were on the small grooming table.
> 
> I keep all the combs and brushes and scissors, etc., in a canvas flat-bottomed tote - it has handles and multiple sections and pockets so you can stand everything straight up. I got it at Michael's, but can't find a picture of it anywhere. I have all of their hair products in a cabinet in my closet and one in the bathroom. I think you would really like the tote - very portable even just around the house.
> 
> ...


Hi Sophie

Does Micheal have a online (web address) that on can purchase thru, coz I'm not local. 

Many thanks

[/B][/QUOTE]

*Dun bother Sophie, I found it!!!*


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Libra, check out Joann.com too. I just spent five minutes trying to get the link in here and can't! Still trying to wake up! lol The brand name is Mackinac.

Linda

QUOTE (Libra @ Feb 20 2010, 07:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888090


> QUOTE (Libra @ Feb 20 2010, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=888072





> QUOTE (Sophie @ Feb 16 2010, 04:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=886565





> I also bought a baby changing table after I saw it mentioned by someone else on SM. I got it at the flea market for about $30 and it works really, really well - love the shelves - and they aren't as squirmy as they were on the small grooming table.
> 
> I keep all the combs and brushes and scissors, etc., in a canvas flat-bottomed tote - it has handles and multiple sections and pockets so you can stand everything straight up. I got it at Michael's, but can't find a picture of it anywhere. I have all of their hair products in a cabinet in my closet and one in the bathroom. I think you would really like the tote - very portable even just around the house.
> 
> ...


Hi Sophie

Does Micheal have a online (web address) that on can purchase thru, coz I'm not local. 

Many thanks

[/B][/QUOTE]

*Dun bother Sophie, I found it!!!*


[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## heartmadeforyou (May 16, 2009)

Some really great ideas out here! I try to keep Bogie's stuff in his "Salon" (the third bathroom downstairs) but I'm always dragging his brush and combs around the house to give him quick touch-ups. I'm also bad about leaving bows all over the house. I need to go on a bow hunt and get one of my craft organizers out to see if that will help.

Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Here's a few more ideas from Sally Beauty Supply...

Aluminum Case

Aluminum Case II

ART-66

Salon Trolley

Aluminum Case III

Double Trolley


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I had another idea...

What about some Sterilite Storage Drawers? They may not be attractive, but they sure hold a lot. I have a large one, that I put into a closet, off to the side, the vertical space is really nice.  

Sterilite 3-Drawers Set--White

Sterilite 4 Drawer Storage Cabinet


----------

